# My DMR Transition 26" (X post)



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I posted the pics <<< here >>>. Tomorrow the park and on Saturday I may take it up to the Crankworx Colorado course. So far it's stupid, cheap fun.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the frame, how much did it all cost?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I have used free parts (like my brakes) and some new free parts (like my cranks/BB). I sold my Thread One for $450 and that paid for this bike.

The frame's MSRP is 279.95 british pounds so in US $ that would be $562...At the shop we would sell it for a lot less than that. I would imagine US shops would want $400 to $450 for the frame...but that's just a guess. I'm pretty sure there are 45 2007 DMR Transition 26" frames in the US.

I'm going to add a fork and a disc brake in the front. Than call it good.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice looking bike!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Lookin' nice!


----------



## Altrek (Apr 17, 2007)

:drool:

nice bike!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

hella dope


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks! 

The guys at the shop want me to put a freecoaster on it but I think that would defeat the purpose of it. I think I need to lower the gear and add a slightly longer stem.


----------



## Seek And Destroy (Aug 21, 2007)

My new DMR Drone. It was my birthday present!


----------



## Bigtyme (Jun 9, 2007)

kyle, your really fat.. I'm going to steal your bike so if it goes missing its just me so no worries I'll give it back in like 10 years or so. Go huck some stuff....


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

how u gues like rigid? im considering it, but still not sure
some imput would help


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> how u gues like rigid? im considering it, but still not sure
> some imput would help


I like it though my fork right now is a little tall. I'm thinking of switching to a Space cause I'm old and fat...or stick a shorter rigid on it like a DMR or Identti and toughen up. I like it but I came from 20's so I'm used to it.

Hunter here in the shop is building his DMR Rhythm with a suspension fork. He is pretty much only dirt jump and came from 26's.

Allex (BigTyme) is thinking of staying rigid. So...he probably will just use my rigid fork that I have now. He is trying to figure out if he wants 26's or 24's. He is thinking about a Transition. He really likes rigid for street and trials moves. He also likes it because he is trying to nail his nose hops.

Kyle (Seek and Destroy) has a Kona Cowan for his dirt jumper and that Drone is for street...his bike is rigid but it came that way. We'll have to see if he keeps it that way.

I don't know if that was much help...


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> how u gues like rigid? im considering it, but still not sure
> some imput would help


As being the king of nut crackers.... I prefer suspension...as it cushions my unused manhood. However I enjoy the rigid feel a lot. It gives it a bmx feel with some 26's, just much more beefy. I plan to get my DMR but I dont know whether to get a rigid or suspension fork. I like them both, its really down to your preference.

I love arrex


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

Seek And Destroy said:


> My new DMR Drone. It was my birthday present!


Kyle....I hate you....but love you at the same time. Im getting the DMR Rythm dude! ya i know sick....the frame is at a sick cost, its last years but i dont care, by the way this is Das Hunter, but ya bro, urban ridin time


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

wait a minute, why run rigid for street and suspension for DJ? isn't that where suspension would be MORE important? at the DJ's you can be all flowy and rigid or suspension doesn't matter . . .

on another thought, how does the frame feel? does it feel like it's easy to throw around? long enough for you? light enough?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> wait a minute, why run rigid for street and suspension for DJ? isn't that where suspension would be MORE important? at the DJ's you can be all flowy and rigid or suspension doesn't matter . . .
> 
> on another thought, how does the frame feel? does it feel like it's easy to throw around? long enough for you? light enough?


Because here in CO people can't/don't build with flow. The one good place to DJ is a hour away. The cranworx course is still up but I don't think I would head up there w/o suspension. Rigid carves the park up and can run pegs, too. It really is all personal. I would rather run the pump track or BMX track rigid. We'll see as far as my bike goes. I'm 200lbs. + and 32 so I probably need suspension even though I talk up the rigid. 

The Drone is a less expensive version of the Transition. My 26 feels "street"...one of our friends Rythms feel the same, like it has a much higher center-of-gravity. The 24's on the Drone make it spin easy. It feels like it can do more than the 24" street cruisers that I have been on (DK, Haro, Shadow, etc.). The Drone feels like you could dp anything that a cruiser could but you can also pull trials moves that would be akward on the cruiser.

Way easy to throw around. We don't have a scale but I pretty sure my 26 frame weighs somewhere around mid 5's. It is light enough, before I built it I wanted 14mm axle, steel, canti mounts, and to be light as the trailpimp. I got all that. The 24" version weighs in at 7~.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice looking bike and I like that DMR Drone too!


----------

